# New beginnings



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Constitutional Amendment committee will consist of 50 people representing different segments of society. Constitutional amendments will be put to a vote 30 days after the President receives the amendments.

* Parliamentary elections will be held no longer than two months after the Constitutional amendments pass, followed by Presidential elections. After parliament convenes, it will have just one week to call for Presidential elections.

* Constitutional decree gives the President the right to impose a state of emergency for up to three months but with Cabinet approval.

* Constitutional decree gives President full legislative powers only after consultation with the Cabinet. These powers are to be transferred to Parliament after elections.

* Constitutional decree will last until a new constitution is voted upon through a referendum.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A constitution before the election.. the sensible thing to do and exactly what the MB kept blocking.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Timetable as per the Constitutional Declaration:
July 7 Declaration Issued
July 22 President to appoint 10-person committee to make the updates to the 2012 constitution. The committee consists of 2 from SCC, 2 judges, 2 from state council, and 4 constitutional law professors
August 22 10-person committee to complete work and pass it to a 50-member committee representing the egyptian society with 20% of youth and women
October 22 (max) the 50-member committee finales the updates and pass it on the president
November 22 (max) President calls for referendum on constitution 
December 6 (max) President calls for Parliament election
Jan 6- to February 6 (max) Parliament election
One week after first parliament session, New Presidential election


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and...nobody seems to b happy with the declaration; Tamarrod, 6 April, NSF and Nour have all rejected it! it seems the experts wrote this without consulting any of the political players: bad move


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As much as it grieves me to say it.. they need a spin doctor I believe Alastair Campbell is available and or political advisors who have no affiliation with any one party, again whitehall is full to bursting with civil servants.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe the ME peace envoy Tony Blair could look for a new role in egyptian politics...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

A very good synopsis by Zaid Al-Ali.


Another Egyptian Constitutional Declaration - By Zaid Al-Ali | The Middle East Channel


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The people are the great unknown. The people have spent two and a half years talking about little else other than politics. So is it too much to ask for commentators, writing in English, to stop telling us “how democracy works.” Because, from where we’re standing, the fire sale of Greece, the bailouts of the banks, the titanic advertising budgets of electoral candidates, the Tory Old Boy’s Club government and the invisible muscle of the lobbies are just a few hints that no-one’s democracy is working properly.


----------

